# Deut 8:3



## Eoghan (Aug 22, 2008)

This is used by our Lord in disputation with Satan. Precicely what does it mean and why is it such an apt refutation.

What makes it so powerful? I am looking for something a bit deeper than both are about bread!


----------



## Matthew1034 (Aug 22, 2008)

Try here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f44/mathew-8-temptation-Christ-36638/


----------

